# Tru stone rings



## kris stratton (Aug 16, 2014)

Fun to make rings on a lathe.cores from bangleguy.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## BArnold (Aug 16, 2014)

Great work, Kris! My wife loves rings, so I might have to study on making some like yours!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice rings Chris! This is a timely post, I was just brainstorming today about how to create a turquoise band to replace a center band on a pen. I was thinking about casting crushed Turquoise in a piece of PVC, but the Trustone may be a better option.... hmmmm


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 17, 2014)

Nicely done.
How easy are the cores to press together?
Do they lock together?
Can the be unlocked after pressed together?

Les

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## kris stratton (Aug 17, 2014)

rdabpenman said:


> Nicely done.
> How easy are the cores to press together?
> Do they lock together?
> Can the be unlocked after pressed together?
> ...


The cores are easy to put together but are glued in place in final fitting.they can be separated if you turn the material you used away and soak in debonder or strong force.fun to make.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 19, 2015)

@kris stratton do you know where I can find more info in Truestone making and research ?


----------



## Bean_counter (Aug 19, 2015)

Awesome Kris, love the look of the tru stone on there.


----------



## Strider (Aug 29, 2015)

Looking good! Ladies must fancy you.


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 30, 2015)

very cool looking rings, and well done


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2015)

Man o man...those are cool looking. Great job.


----------

